# Fertilizer Supply Chains?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I just spied this news article and I am assuming fertilizer is the type of product that the loss of one plant, even a massive one, will NOT impact the fertilizer supply chain on a wide or national scale … at least I assume …

Thousands Evacuated as Fears Grow Blazing Fertilizer Plant May Explode:
https://m.theepochtimes.com/6500-evacuated-as-fears-grow-blazing-fertilizer-plant-may-explode-in-north-carolina_4251828.html?utm_source=News&utm_campaign=breaking-2022-02-03-1&utm_medium=email&est=DOFp22GnqIDE0nrAJJjX8CfVnY8%2BdoGuUzhm10ocVEk%2Fijz1jqYDB%2B9BTw8%3D


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

There has already been significant increases in fertilizer. It's funny how this fire/explosion comes on the heals of this market activity.


----------

